
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (December 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
hemangshah
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore, India, Remote Computer vision / image processing /
machine learning / algorithms.

More than 9yrs of experience working on software research and development. Co-
founded a tech startup, 2+yrs as a full-time freelancer.

Computer vision topics I've worked on: background subtraction, binary
segmentation, facial expression transfer using active appearance models,
object recognition, image restoration, projective geometry correction, object
tracking, video stabilization, graphs cuts, face authentication, OCR pre-
processing, gesture recognition, etc. color: color quantization, color
constancy (shadow removal), reduction to dominant color palette, illumination
invariant color distance, color blending, color correction (gamut transform),
Learning topics: Classification: linear regression, LDA, SVM. Clustering:
KMeans, hierarchical kmeans, nearest neighbour. Probabilitic analysis: naive
bayes. Recommender systems. Performance optimization: Speed up of background
subtraction algorithms by writing optimized C code and SSE intrinsics.

Please see my linkedin profile for more details:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah](http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah)
email: hemang.j.shah@gmail.com, skype: hemang.j.shah, github:
[https://github.com/HemangShah1](https://github.com/HemangShah1)

Proficient in C/C++/Java/OpenCV, Others: Matlab, Android, R

------
maxs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full-stack software developer and a data scientist. I have a background
in applied statistics, mathematics, physics and quantitative finance. I have a
Ph.D. in statistical physics, but I am also good at writing code. I have
written production systems dealing with big data, analytics, prediction and
interactive visualization.

I have extensive experience with C++, Java, Python (Twisted, Cython),
Javascript (including Node): high-performance back-end as well as dynamic
front-end services.

Please contact me for many excellent references and additional information.

My site: [http://kpartite.com](http://kpartite.com)

My LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos)

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. OpenCraft - Open Source developer on Open edX
(Worldwide, company based in France)

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why you're interested and a list of links to free software
contributions you have made.

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Baltimore, MD)

I'm a technical marketer, and I help companies do the following:

\- Get traction faster (for early-stage startups).

\- Turn more visitors into users, leads, or customers (aka, conversion
optimization).

I do this with any or all of the following, depending on your unique case:
Funnel analysis, conversion optimization, A/B testing, SEO, email campaigns
and automated emails, content planning, and usability studies. What makes me
different from most marketing consultants:

\- I can roll up my sleeves and write code when needed. This saves you design
and development time on small optimization improvements. (HTML/CSS, basic JS
and jQuuery, Github).

\- I'm certified in Optimizely, the A/B testing tool.

\- I come from an engineering background (naval engineering), so I love
solving real problems (by "real" I mean things that directly impact your
revenue).

Get in touch at greg[at]gkogan.co, learn more at
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co), or read my case studies at
[http://www.gkogan.co/blog](http://www.gkogan.co/blog).

------
bowmanb
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York, NY - Onsite preferred

Canopy is looking for a UX consultant to optimize our iOS, Android, and
Windows Phone apps. We help 30 million people in the US who do not speak
English to gain access to better healthcare, and are winners of awards from
the National Institutes of Health and the City of New York to tackle this
problem.

If you're interested, please email brian@canopyapps.com.

------
tokenrove
SEEKING WORK - remote or onsite, Montreal

I am a full-stack engineer available for anything from driver development up
to web and mobile work; I also organize refactoring efforts and bring best
practices such as code review into companies. A discount is available for work
which will be released under a free software/open source license.

I am often asked to do work outside the sphere of popular development tools,
including assembly language, Modula-3, Forth, Lisp, et cetera. Unusual and
interesting problems are what I like most. (Automating testing on an S/390
with tcl3270? Sure! Modernizing ancient Delphi code? Why not? Converting a C#
codebase to F#? Great!)

julian@cipht.net / [http://www.cipht.net/](http://www.cipht.net/)

------
tixocloud
SEEKING WORK - remote from Toronto - part-time outside of business hours

I'm a data analyst with experience in financial and customer analysis (i.e.
optimization, segmentation, business strategy).

I help companies find actionable insights from their data and have experience
working with Excel, Tableau, R and Python. I also help building data
visualizations and dashboards. My background is in Computer Science and
Business Administration and have worked in multiple industries as a management
consultant (financial services, manufacturing, insurance, technology, non-
profit, healthcare).

If I can help you in anyway, feel free to reach out to me at
teren@tixocloud.com.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
tomaskazemekas
SEEKING WORK, remote or Lithuania.

I am developing custom applications in Python or Matlab.

My recent Matlab application was getting more than 200 ETF historical price
data from chosen data source, calculated custom made trading strategy based on
momentum, simulated and optimised a portfolio of best performing assets, and
provided portfolio performance data.

I am looking for new projects in the field of finance or data science.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas)

Email: tomaskazemekas[at]gmail.com

------
vdaniuk
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - tech business strategist, programmer and mentor

I am a strong technology entrepreneurship generalist with primary area of
expertise in business strategy. 10 years experience on business side. 2 years
experience as a self-taught developer. Secondary areas of expertise include
SEO, SMM, UX design, lead generation, analytics, psychology, etc, etc. My
professional interests include ecosystems that form around programming
languages, frameworks and technological solutions to social problems. Strong
at writing for business and technical audiences. Lately I've started an
educational project to teach entrepreneurship to developers and vice versa.

Worked in marketing at Google. I cofounded several digital marketing agencies
and consulted various local (Ukrainian) startups on business, marketing and
product strategy.

I am mostly interested in combining my current skills and working with the
business strategy/marketing side of startups/bootstraps who are targeting
developers as their primary customer segment. I would also love to work with
non-profits and companies that generate social good.

Beginner and intermediary experience in multiple web technologies: ruby,
rails, javascript, node.js, python, golang, html, git. Currently learning
haskell, meteor.

Resume:
[http://ua.linkedin.com/in/vitaliidaniuk](http://ua.linkedin.com/in/vitaliidaniuk)

Email: vitalii.daniuk@gmail.com

------
KTamasEnty
SEEKING WORK - Gothenburg, Sweden. Remote. May be willing to relocate within
Sweden/Norway.

I'm a generalist currently working for a small IT-consulting agency but
planning to start freelancing from January, 2015 (Or if you have a really,
really cool full time job, we can talk about that, too.)

I've spent the last year or so doing mostly sysadmin and networking stuff
among a crazy amount of Windows servers and Cisco routers. Before that, I've
done all kinds of IT-stuff for translation agencies, from custom e-mail
servers through integration CAT tools into their Project Management systems to
building in-house .NET applications.

Volunteered a few months working out performance issues in a huge Rails 3 app
two years ago, caching, mysql tweaks etc. Made an app entirely in client-side
JS with the local public transportation's API because, well, why not.
([http://github.com/KTamas/nasta](http://github.com/KTamas/nasta))

I have experience with C#, Javascript, HTML/CSS, Ruby, shell scripting,
Linux/Windows servers, Cisco iOS, CAT tools, Nginx, Postfix, Dovecot,
Exchange...

Bottom line: I solve problems and can learn whatever you throw at me really
fast. Contact me if you need someone like that.

My somewhat incomplete Linkedin profile with way too fancy titles:
[http://se.linkedin.com/in/tamaskadar/](http://se.linkedin.com/in/tamaskadar/)

Email: ktamas at ktamas dot com

Phone: +46763391817

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel very possible depending on location and
duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?
Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev who understands it falling under a bus? Need a proof-of-concept for
your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp) * Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js) * Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl, Common Lisp,
Ruby, Arduino / AVR

Tools: Git for version control, Jira for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in
touch.

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - GERMANY, in the EU or REMOTE

Hey, my name is Basti and I've been a freelance web developer for 6 years. For
the past 1.5 years I've been a nomad traveling through Europe. Currently I
reside in Budapest.

My current area of work includes everything JavaScript (+CoffeeScript) and the
rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * jQuery, Zepto
    
      * Backbone, Underscore, Vue.js
    
      * Mustache, Handlebars
    
      * Stylus, LESS
    
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Semantic-UI
    
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
    
      * Express, Koa, Hapi
    
      * Socket.io, Websockets
    
      * MongoDB, Redis
    
      * Git, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com))
and I finished 3rd in the Nodeknockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun. My
current project is [http://pairs.io](http://pairs.io) \- a remote control for
the web.

Find my mail address in my profile.

Or [http://mustardamus.com](http://mustardamus.com) or
[http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus) or
[http://twitter.com/mustardamus](http://twitter.com/mustardamus).

Looking forward to your message!

------
danohuiginn
SEEKING WORK -- Python, data, research. Berlin, Germany. Remote OK

I like to combine code, data and real-world analysis to make sense of things.
I've lately done a lot of work with investigative journalists...exposing
weapons sales, tracking organized crime through banking records, making tax
havens more transparent than they want to be.

I'd love to apply similar approaches in other domains -- using all the tools
available to help you answer some question. Could mean writing a web scraper,
running a Hadoop job, or picking up the phone and calling the right expert.

I know my way around big data, though I find smaller datasets equally
valuable. I've worked on a multi-terabyte mapreduce system, and the associated
web service to handle 1000+ requests/second.

I'm also happy with web-dev (python, js, PHP where needed). Things I've
(co-)done lately:

[http://investigativedashboard.org](http://investigativedashboard.org) \--
site used by investigative journalist in 30+ countries for research
collaboration

[http://yanukovychleaks.org/en](http://yanukovychleaks.org/en) \-- making
public the documents of the former president of Ukraine

Remote is fine, or I can travel for up to a couple of months.

[http://ohuiginn.net](http://ohuiginn.net), email daniel@[that domain].

CV:
[http://ohuiginn.net/docs/cvdanohuiginn.pdf](http://ohuiginn.net/docs/cvdanohuiginn.pdf)

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Sheffield, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London) but I'm also
often in Sheffield. I am flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help you
turn your ideas into reality.

I work a lot with Python (often with Django) and Javascript (Node.JS and
browser, often with Angular.JS or D3.JS) to build rich client browser based
and mobile apps. I also do hardware based projects, I have experience with
coding in Assembly and C on various micro controllers and Arduino development.

I can help you with software development myself and for larger projects, or
projects requiring more diverse skills, I have an excellent team I can bring
on to a project.

Recent projects include an internet controlled football playing robot and
various other Python, Javascript and hardware projects. So
[http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk) for more details.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, Javascript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV,
D3.js, Arduino.

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

I’m Tommy. I help SaaS businesses make more money by optimizing their sales
funnel.

1- Visitor-To-Signup: get more people to try your product 2- Signup-To-
Activation: define a better first experience and get more people actually
using your product 3- Trial-To-Revenue: convert those free trials into paid
customers, by designing your product for it

How do I do this? I help bridge the gap between marketing and engineering and
do fast cycles of A/B testing to test new ways for you to make more money.

Examples: \- I write and integrate lifecycle emails into your product (I have
spent years writing complex software products so you don’t have to worry about
it) \- I help you find sources of churn by looking for user feedback and
analyzing it \- I work on copywriting to find the best way to get a user to
sign up for your product \- I help you design your free trial in order to
maximize your customer success, which creates happy customers and a better
business for you

I’m an engineer/marketer with 10 years experience in software and developed my
own products. You can subscribe to my newsletter about SaaS conversions here:
[http://saasfoundry.io](http://saasfoundry.io)

------
hiddentao
SEEKING WORK: Remote (Digital nomad in Taiwan)

I am a full-stack web developer with a Computer Science degree from Imperial
College London. I mainly work with the MEAN stack:

* Node.js back-end

* Angular, Ember, Bootstrap, jQuery, etc for the front-end

I also have experience doing continuous deployment setups (using Docker,
Jenkins, Drone, etc). In the past I've worked in C++, Java, PHP and Python - I
can quickly pick up new technologies and tools as and when needed.

Some of my work:

* [https://remotecoder.io](https://remotecoder.io) \- Node.js + ES6 generators, Angular

* [http://squeljs.org](http://squeljs.org) \- Open-source project, Node.js and browser vanilla JS

* [http://waigojs.com](http://waigojs.com) \- Open-source project, Node.js + ES6 generators

I also co-host [http://meetup.com/javascript-
enthusiasts/](http://meetup.com/javascript-enthusiasts/) and mentor students
remotely at Bloc and Thinkful.

Contact me: ram@hiddentao.com |
[https://github.com/hiddentao](https://github.com/hiddentao) |
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao)
\-----

------
beffbernard
SEEKING WORK -- Remote (Fredericton, NB Canada)

I'm a former CTO with 3 exits. I've developed software for start-ups, mid
sized and Fortune 500 companies. Most recently, I was a co-founder and CTO at
UserEvents Inc. where I grew, attracted and lead a technical team from
inception to acquisition. I craft software that solves real world business
problems.

How I can help?

Early stage ventures

I'm an entrepreneur and enjoying collaborating with like minded people. I know
and understand what it takes to build a business from scratch. I've been in
the startup trenches and know what it takes to succeed.

I can help you form a solid technological foundation on which you can build a
business on. Leverage my experience so you can hit the ground running.

Bespoke software

I will work with you to tailor software to fit your business whether it’s
maintaining an old code base or programming a greenfield project.

To find out more info about me, here are a few links:

\- [http://trevorbernard.com](http://trevorbernard.com) \-
[http://github.com/trevorbernard](http://github.com/trevorbernard) \-
[http://linkedin.com/in/trevorbernard](http://linkedin.com/in/trevorbernard)

Regards,

Trevor Bernard

------
rivo
SEEKING WORK - remote from Berlin, Germany, part-time

I'm a full-stack web developer with close to 30 years of programming
experience. Previously, I've developed large, mission-critical systems for
major airlines and, as a technical consultant, helped acquire multi-million
dollar projects. I've managed teams but never quit coding. I may write Ansible
scripts one day, code up image duplicate detection algorithms in Golang the
next, and spend time on the phone with customers yet the day after.

I have a M.Sc. (CompSci) with a focus on Human-Computer Interaction. I enjoy
data visualization (e.g. d3.js), have worked in Medical Imaging and 3D/CGI.
But server-side code, databases, and algorithms also excite me. I'm good at
understanding complex problems and working with people to turn them into
manageable solutions. I'm running a profitable web startup but I'm always
looking for something exciting to work on. So I'm available as a freelancer,
part-time.

Technologies: Golang, PHP, JavaScript, MongoDB, MySQL, d3.js, Clojure,
HTML(5)/CSS, Linux

Previously: Java, Oracle DB, Python, C/C++

Contact: oliver at stockperformer dot com

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation (Can visit SF/Bay
Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (HTML/CSS/JS, Swift,
Ruby, Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product management - Research, definition, development, strategy.

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end design/dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also setup
processes for growing teams and established best practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev - Prototyping, production, marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interaction and time based
visualizations.

info@bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
nathan_f77
SEEKING WORK - remote, 5 hours ahead of San Francisco - part-time (up to 20hrs
per week)

I'm a Ruby on Rails developer with 5 years of experience. I recently co-
founded a startup ([http://hdwr.co](http://hdwr.co)), but am looking for some
part-time work until we raise money.

I enjoy fixing bugs, auditing code for security issues, profiling and fixing
performance issues, increasing test coverage and speeding up test suites. So I
would also be more than happy to help out in those areas if you have any
technical debt that you would like to pay down.

GitHub profile:
[https://github.com/ndbroadbent](https://github.com/ndbroadbent) LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ndbroadbent](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ndbroadbent)
Blog: [http://madebynathan.com/](http://madebynathan.com/)

So please send me a message if I can help you in any way:
[http://madebynathan.com/contact/](http://madebynathan.com/contact/)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, based in Iowa.

We are a small 3-person digital agency that's just getting started. Currently,
we are also working on our startup, [http://agora.sh](http://agora.sh), but
we're looking to take on a significant amount of contractor work, as we're
running out of funds to employ ourselves full-time on our startup.

We love learning new things in our spare time, and are confident we can rise
to just about any challenge. Here are some of the technologies we're
comfortable with:

C/C++, Objective-C, Swift, Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, Python, Django, Flask, Java,
Scala, C#, PHP, Laravel, HTML5/CSS3, SASS, LESS, Stylus, JavaScript, jQuery,
AngularJS, Node.js, Ember, CoffeeScript, AJAX, Responsive design,
iOS/Android/JS mobile apps, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, AWS, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Redis, E-commerce, Marketing strategy, CMS training, Web copy,
Technical writing, Newsletters, Print design, Web design

We bid projects and/or charge hourly. Contact: eliyah@agora.sh

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating a software application to
drive the receive/transmit of a novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-
convert the signal into an image in real-time. Outside of the medical domain,
my development projects have included an automated stock-trading engine
(including backtesting suite) and various sports analytics software solutions.

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, GPGPU, Rails, R,
Python, and more.

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Scala,Java,Javascript,Python,PHP,HTML5,Less,Sass

Platforms: Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : AngularJs,JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap,Foundation

Backend : Play!,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io, Netty

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala)

Recent project : [http://jobtreks.com/](http://jobtreks.com/) (Play! + Scala +
AngularJs)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

Ps. Close to Austin if needed.

------
abd12
SEEKING WORK | Nebraska | Remote

Unlock your data -- Data Science for Hire.

We are a three-person team looking to help startups get the most of our their
data. Our Harvard-trained data scientist can assist you at any stage in your
data analysis project, from designing your algorithms to setting up your data
infrastructure.

We can tailor a solution to what you need, whether it’s one-off processing of
legacy data, centralization and standardization of your current data flow, or
display of your data in a web app format.

We have experience with Hadoop and related tools, such as Spark, Pig, and
Hive. We’ve worked with Postgres, Mongo, and Redis, and can quickly pick up
any comparable tools you use. Our general language of choice is Python, and
any web app would use Flask or Django, depending on the particular project
needs. We have experience using D3.js for interactive visualizations. Finally,
we’ve deployed on AWS and Digital Ocean and have toyed around with Ansible and
Docker (with Fig).

Interested? Contact us at dontcoastdata [at] gmail [dot] com.

------
vfc1
SEEKING WORK - Java/Javascript remote freelance developer - Java, AngularJs,
jQuery, Spring, Hibernate, Camel, GWT

Contact: jhades dot dev at gmail dot com

more than 9 years experience working in agile teams doing development and
architecture tasks on backend/frontend.

Experienced in domain driven design, framework design and development, UI
design and component development, web application security, performance
tuning.

Developed different types of software: Web ajax and single page applications,
web services, standalone clients, batch applications.

Worked in different industry sectors – telecom, banking, finance, public
sector, manufacturing and retail.

Experienced in large scale projects, mission critical systems, coaching of
junior developers.

Developed from beginning to production several Java applications using open
source frameworks such as GWT/AngularJs/Spring/Hibernate/Camel and standards
such as EJB3/JPA/JMS.

Regular Java/Javascript conference attendee, interested in functional
programming having done the Scala coursera.org course.

------
dsacco
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or NYC

Security engineer with a background in web application, mobile and network
penetration testing, source code auditing and reverse engineering.

Past clients have included both pre-funded startups and large AmaGooBookSoft
companies, and I've found critical vulnerabilities in all of them. My work has
been featured in the news and has helped secure hundreds of millions of users.

I'm not a point-and-click vulnerability scanner - I take a technical deep dive
into every project and application that crosses my desk with a large toolset.
I like to take an active role in speaking with the development team to fully
understand the codebase, and my expertise involves not only technical
proficiency but also the ability to accurately communicate business impact for
security flaws and steps toward remediation.

Most of my work is done remotely, and I'm available on a flexible schedule and
can work with most timezones.

If it sounds like I could help your company, reach out at
dylan@breakingbits.net.

------
gregkerzhner
SEEKING WORK: USA, Remote.

My current specialty is rich single page web apps. The tools I use most often
are Angular.js and Ruby on Rails. I also do a lot of work with D3.js, Node.js
and just plain Javascript. A more comprehensive list of what I have recently
built is on my portfolio:

[http://gregkerzhner.com](http://gregkerzhner.com)

My github:

[https://github.com/guidoprincess](https://github.com/guidoprincess)

More generally, I am open to both delivering something myself or working on a
larger distributed team. I prefer projects where I can contribute to the whole
stack, from server config (often Nginx in my past projects) to CSS. I also
have a heavy preference towards projects and clients that make code testing a
priority. In my experience, a good automated test suite (often perceived as an
extra time sink) leads to better designed code, and in most cases, overall
faster delivery of the final product.

Email me at: <my-hn-username>@gmail.com

------
sdramsey00
SEEKING FREELANCER - Estero, FL - remote / onsite I am a telecom geek. I
started one of the first companies to deploy Asterisk based PBX's for business
(pre 1.2), ran over a billion minutes of wholesale telecom traffic through
Freeswitch, started a Competitive Local Exchange Carrier and sold it to a
publicly traded telecom company where I ended up reducing their telecom spend
by more than 40% and ended up being responsible for more than 25% of the
companies profits in 2013.

I also have extensive experience with Linux Admin (Debian / Ubuntu), Python,
and have spent a lot of time in Golang. Example project -
[https://github.com/shelbyramsey/sip_parser](https://github.com/shelbyramsey/sip_parser).

Now I help companies get started or step back and take a look at what they are
doing. Whether it's strategic or getting my hands dirty I can help.

Feel free to reach out at sdramsey00 at yahoo.com.

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (remote, located in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (4+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes. Our
flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Fogbugz or Sifter for issue
tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
ceeK
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or London

Hi I'm Chris - an iOS developer and designer looking for iOS work.

How can I help? I love building well crafted iOS applications, but I'm not a
typical 'engineer'. I deeply appreciate thoughtful design, which I put forward
in all my work. I build apps from conception to App Store, and have helped
guide my clients to release. Above all I'm a friendly guy who you'll enjoy
working with! :)

Previous client: "I've had the distinct pleasure of working with Chris for my
first ever iOS app and I can honestly say that he has made the entire
experience fun and exciting."

I've also previously cofounded my own startup as part of the EF tech
accelerator, and been part of a team whilst they were taking part in TechStars
London, so I'm incredibly active in this space.

Portfolio/CV: [http://www.chrishowell.me](http://www.chrishowell.me)

Get in touch at: chris.kevin.howell@gmail.com

------
saiko-chriskun
SEEKING WORK - Remote - NYC

Technologies: Rails, Ruby, Javascript, AngularJS, Go, Cordova, HTML5/CSS3,
Linux Server Administration, SQL, Git

Website: www.chrisbolton.me

Email: c@chrisbolton.me

Hey there! My name's Chris. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, and serial entrepreneur addicted to making
cool stuff with awesome people.

I've been working with various companies and startups over the past four years
and am an experienced full-stack web developer. I've taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
rwhitman
SEEKING WORK - NYC & REMOTE

I am a full stack web developer, digital strategy and product consultant.
Skills include design, product but also 13 years of experience in HTML/CSS,
PHP, Python, Django, marketing / CRM integrations, dev ops & more.

Normally I'm trying to hire devs on this board, but I am specifically looking
to partner with startups in the on-demand or peer-to-peer space (similar to
Uber, Taskrabbit etc). If you have an "Uber-for-X" product please reach out to
me. A really talented engineering partner of mine and myself are teaming up
with a plan to specialize in this area would love to talk to you about how we
can help consult and build the dispatch software that runs your business.

My site: [http://rwds.co](http://rwds.co)

LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/ronwhitman](http://linkedin.com/in/ronwhitman)

Email: zenjiweb+hnresponse@gmail.com

------
nnd
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Philippines (digital nomad, originally from Russia).

I'm an accomplished back-end developer with experience in Python and C++. I
worked extensively with database infrastructures and distributed systems.
Recently, I've been working on iOS applications and ran my own startup.

My site: [http://nikolayderkach.com](http://nikolayderkach.com)

Resumes:
[https://www.toptal.com/profiles/15667/resume](https://www.toptal.com/profiles/15667/resume)
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/nderk](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/nderk)

Github: [https://github.com/nderkach](https://github.com/nderkach)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nderk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nderk)

Reach out at nderk <at> me.com and I'll see how I can help you out.

------
ryane
SEEKING WORK - Remote/New York City

I am an independent software consultant and I help your development team
reliably and sustainably build and deliver amazing software. With over 15
years experience in operations and application development, I now specialize
in helping companies automate their infrastructures, establish automated,
repeatable deployments and build virtualized development environments that are
consistent with production.

My services include:

* Infrastructure automation using Chef or Ansible on AWS, Rackspace, Digital Ocean, or other IaaS cloud providers.

* Building reproducible and shareable development environments for your team using Vagrant

* Establish the processes and tools needed to ensure fast and reliable automated deployments and move your organization along the spectrum towards continuous delivery

more: [http://ryaneschinger.com](http://ryaneschinger.com) | ryanesc 'at'
gmail 'dot' com | @ryanesc

------
tristanz
Sense - San Francisco or Remote | [https://sense.io](https://sense.io)

We're building a next-generation platform for data science and big data
analytics built by and for data scientists. We're a small team, venture
backed, and located in San Francisco.

JavaScript Engineer - We're looking for somebody to help accelerate
development across our entire stack on a freelance basis. You should have
experience building complex JavaScript web applications and developer-friendly
REST APIs. Our stack consists of AngularJS, NodeJS, Postgres, Docker,
Firebase, and lots of data science tools. Strong, demonstrable
JavaScript/AngularJS/NodeJS skills a must.

Compensation: Competitive. We're located in San Francisco (SOMA) but have a
office culture that supports remote team members.

Interested? Email tristan@sense.io with portfolio or resume that demonstrates
NodeJS/AngularJS experience.

------
lancer101
SEEKING WORK: $15 (per hour) - Remote (US-Eastern or Western Europe 9-5)

Skill-set:

\- Python-web + DB: Django, Flask, Scripting, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

\- Frontend: Pure JS, JQuery, AngularJS, Grunt, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap

\- Rapid-Prototyping/MVP: Meteor/Wavemaker

\- Hosting/Configuration: OpenShift, bare-OS (Ubuntu-server)

Available: 2 weeks to 2 months per project

Salary: Negotiable (based on scope/size of project)

Contact: lancer101@boun.cr

------
samlevy
SEEKING WORK - Remote (part time)

Ruby developer based in the London, UK with 5+ years professional experience
looking for remote work. MVP builds, mentoring, full application builds.

In my spare time, I built and run a UK geocoding web service -
[http://geocodable.io](http://geocodable.io),
[https://github.com/geocodable](https://github.com/geocodable)

I’ve experience working with,

    
    
      - RESTful and SOAP web APIs in Rails and Sinatra
      - Payments with Stripe, Braintree and PayPal
      - SaaS applications
      - Digital product sales and fulfilment
      - E-commerce websites
      - Geospatial search
    

Technical skills,

    
    
      - Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Backbone.js, Javascript
      - PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch
      - Heroku, Chef
    

Website: [http://samlevy.me](http://samlevy.me)

Email: hn at levy dot io

------
matthewarkin
SEEKING WORK - Freelance Full stack developer.

Remote or SF Bay Area

Hi I'm Matt. I'm a student at Stanford but I have been working in industry for
the last 3 years as a Jr. Software Engineer, and I have freelance for a few
different companies.

I love payments - ACH, PCI, SWIFT are all awesome acronyms I could talk hours
about. I tend to help out a bit in #Stripe and write about some Stripe stuff
on [http://mattarkin.com](http://mattarkin.com). Though I have also worked
with Authorize.net, Braintree, and others.

Currently I've been working a lot with Node.js and Sails.js, as well as Swift.
I am comfortable working in Ruby/Rails, C#, Python.

Random technologies / tools I'm happy working with / on: ElasticSearch,
IronMQ, HTML5/CSS, JS, Digital Ocean, Heroku, AWS, Azure, Mongodb, MySQL,
MSSQL, Couchbase, general server admin / it administration.

matt at mattarkin.com

------
neonkiwi
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Canada or remote

Available for robotics, electronics and mechanical design and interface design
projects. I have over a decade of embedded experience across a range of
microcontrollers, mechanical fabrication and CAD expertise, as well as formal
training in human-machine interface design (think UX with a scientific
approach, which is particularly useful for complex systems where user
proficiency and error minimization are hard requirements). If you need a quick
working prototype, designing a product for manufacturing, or anything in
between, I can help.

Examples of past projects include:

* Distributed air flow monitoring system for food production facilities

* Predictor display design and analysis for achieving closed-loop human-operated control under high latency of robotic systems in space

* Smartphone-controlled robotic aerial photography platform

* Modelling and visualization tool for a novel greentech device

Email: ori@oribarbut.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years
with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config management like
Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data analysis. I also
have experience with Golang, Angular, Clojure.

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

and many more

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

------
wannabestartup
SEEKING WORK: Remote (Vancouver, BC)

I'm been developing with LAMP including various MVC frameworks, Javascript,
jQuery, Java since 2009. I've created Android and iOS apps while working for a
local company. On my personal projects I worked with Python, Flask and some
Django for one year now and beginning to learn Odoo ERP. I am also learning
backbone.js and hope to also take on AngularJS next. I've worked on an
enterprise Meteor.js app last year and got some MongoDB experience as well.

All in all, wide array of backend, frontend and mobile skills to apply to any
new project. I am able to learn new things on the go very easily.

You can find my portfolio at [http://appsonify.com](http://appsonify.com) and
view my coding projects at [https://github.com/jjk3](https://github.com/jjk3).

email me: john@appsonify.com

------
zrail
SEEKING WORK - Remote (located in US Eastern timezone)

Hi folks! I'm a US-based developer looking to fill up my schedule for December
and January, currently specializing in Ruby web apps with extensive experience
with Perl and Python as well. I've done everything from building REST APIs in
Python to putting together a Docker-based non-internet-connected deployment
system for a Rails app to building massive systems in C++ and Perl to process
trillions of transactions a day to writing a book and an open source package
on payment processing with Rails[1][2].

I blog at [https://www.petekeen.net](https://www.petekeen.net). Email:
hi@petekeen.net

[1]:
[https://www.masteringmodernpayments.com](https://www.masteringmodernpayments.com)

[2]: [https://www.payola.io](https://www.payola.io)

------
up_and_up
================= ================= ================= =================

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Highly skilled at MVP development and innovative product prototyping.

Part-time full-stack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Senior Developer with 8+ years experience and excellent communication skills.

See my portfolio for examples: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Telephone/SMS.

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB Administration

* MVP/prototypes. Strong and innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

* Slicing PSD to HTML, HAML, ERB or SLIM

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

================= ================= ================= =================

------
chill1
SEEKING WORK - Remote, living in Czech Republic

I'm a web developer with over 6 years of experience. I've worked at agencies
and start-ups. I moved to Czech about a year ago. The last job I had was at a
start-up where I was responsible for building a platform for online versions
of university-level text books. The last year I've been working on my own
projects; one to help with collaboration between web and design professionals,
the other in the bitcoin space.

I have experience building, deploying, and managing multiple different web
applications. My primary focus the last year has been in node.js, but I have
years of experience before that using the PHP web stack.

Proficient with: Node.js/PHP, JavaScript, Backbone.js, MySQL, Nginx/Apache,
Linux

GitHub: [https://github.com/chill117](https://github.com/chill117)

chill [at] degreesofzero.com

------
resatori
SEEKING WORK - Remote only.

Hi, I am Michael from Munich, germany. Will be in Goa, India for the next 5
months and looking for part-time remote work. Does not have to be freelance.

Computer science diploma and 1 year professional working experience as a
clojure&ruby backend developer.

I have a strong clojure skill, been using it for a few years already. Also
made a video game ([http://resatori.com/cyber-dungeon-
quest](http://resatori.com/cyber-dungeon-quest)) and my diploma thesis with
it.

Also willing to do _anything_ else, because I am just starting out!

Github: [https://github.com/damn](https://github.com/damn)

Email: michaelsappler at gmail.com

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vy4bkoglhybdnpq/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vy4bkoglhybdnpq/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Buzzwords: Solr, Redis, Mysql, RabbitMQ, Rails

------
mooreds
SEEKING WORK / Remote or Boulder, CO

Expertise: Full Stack Web Developer, System Integration, Software Developer,
Team Lead

Skills: Java, SQL, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, MySQL, APIS, Pentaho Kettle,
Jenkins, JUnit, Cordova, BackboneJS, AWS, AngularJS, jQuery, Git, SVN, API
design, python, data modelling.

I'm looking for remote work or work based in Boulder, CO, with systems
integration, business process automation or web or hybrid mobile software
development. I've got a lot of experience with a wide variety of technologies
on the unixy side of development, and in coming up to speed quickly.

Blog: [http://www.mooreds.com/weblog/](http://www.mooreds.com/weblog/)

Email: hn@mooreds.com

Resume (call me old fashioned): [http://www.mooreds.com/Dan-Moore-current-
resume.pdf](http://www.mooreds.com/Dan-Moore-current-resume.pdf)

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, Coimbatore, South India

I design logos and brands, build websites (MEAN stack + Nginx + Bootstrap) and
develop apps (iOS).

I have 7 years of experience as a Designer, 3 years as a web developer and a
year as an iOS developer.

Most recent project: Logo design for Carton, a Warehouse Management System:

• Concept 1: [http://dffrnt.com/carton/c1](http://dffrnt.com/carton/c1)

• Concept 2: [http://dffrnt.com/carton/c2](http://dffrnt.com/carton/c2)

• Concept 3: [http://dffrnt.com/carton/c3](http://dffrnt.com/carton/c3)

Presentation given to the client to showcase their new logo to stakeholders:
[http://dffrnt.com/carton/final](http://dffrnt.com/carton/final)

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

Please get in touch.

------
maximlakin
SEEKING WORK - Rails/JS, Remote or SF Bay Area/NYC

Contact Info: contact@codesprig.com

Link to resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8dHCmiY48v6BQs9alIMg)

Personal site and past projects:
[http://www.codesprig.com/](http://www.codesprig.com/)

If you're building e-commerce, dashboards, or API integrated web application,
or just need someone take a technical problem off your hands and lead the
development, you need someone who is competent and knows what they're doing.

I'm an experienced full stack Rails developer, well educated in computer
science and years of hands on professional web development. My latest projects
include a contest driven startup crowd funding platform and a marketplace for
indie musicians.

The full list of skills and expertise includes:

    
    
      *Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, Nginx, Unicorn/Gunicorn
      *JavaScript, jQuery, Underscore
      *AngularJS, Backbone
      *Java, Maven, Struts, Spring, Android
      *HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Foundation
      *WebGL, Unity3d, C#
    

Quick Bio:

Before freelancing I taught and developed teaching materials for web
development at General Assembly, did String Theory research during my PhD
program, and come from a family of C/Java software engineers. More at:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8dHCmiY48v6BQs9alIMg)

Please contact me if you're interested in any of these services or if you just
want to bounce around some ideas. I'm always happy to help or meet interesting
people. I can be reached directly at contact@codesprig.com

Thanks you for your time and consideration, I hope I can be of service to you!

------
gault8121
SEEKING VOLUNTEERS - Quill.org

Quill is an open source platform for educational apps. We're currently
developing three apps focused on teaching writing and grammar skills to K12
students. Quill is a free tool, and these apps are being used by 40,000
students at the moment. We're a non-profit organization, and we're looking for
Rails and JavaScript engineers who would like to help us develop new features
for students.

Interested? Reach me at peter@quill.org or learn more:

[http://quill.org](http://quill.org)

[http://community.quill.org](http://community.quill.org)

[http://quill.org/impact](http://quill.org/impact)

[http://news.quill.org](http://news.quill.org)

[https://github.com/empirical-org/](https://github.com/empirical-org/)

------
yen223
[SEEKING WORK] Canberra, Australia. Remote Ok.

Generalist software engineer for hire. You need an MVP, I can build it. You
need a website, I can develop it. You need a script to automatically deploy
your project, I can code it. No job's too big or too small.

I have some minor front-end experience. Currently toying with Go and Rust. Hit
me up at my email, or on skype at wei.yen.22

Technologies: Strong Python scripting scripts, web development using Django
and Flask, data scraping with Requests and BeautifulSoup, and devops with
Ansible.

Résumé/CV: Contact me

Email: lee@weiyen.me

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6)

Keywords: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Postgresql, Linode, web development.

------
alexjarvis
SEEKING WORK – Remote – London & Brighton, UK

Full-stack software engineer (iOS / Scala). Loves building creative products,
apps especially.

Startup founder with creative design skills and product experience:
[http://meep.io/download](http://meep.io/download)

Seeking part-time or fixed cost contracts for front-end, back-end or both.

Recently delivered a cross-platform activity recognition library in portable C
to process inertial data using machine learning algorithms for a Travel
startup (amongst other things).

Get in touch!

Email: alex@panaxiom.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7545 378874

GitHub: [http://github.com/alexanderjarvis](http://github.com/alexanderjarvis)

LinkedIn:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/alexanderjarvis/](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/alexanderjarvis/)

keywords: iOS, Scala, Akka, Play, Functional, Distributed, Swift, Objective-C,
ObjC, AWS

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Currently available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~7 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com](http://toddeichel.com)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
skrebbel
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands or Remote.

I'm an experienced full-stack software developer, available part-time.

I specialize in ReactJS based projects. I've been the lead engineer and
architect for three React-based projects up until now, including
[http://www.izooble.com](http://www.izooble.com), if you'd like a sizeable
showcase.

Unlike some other frameworks, React does not dictate your frontend software
architecture. Depending on your needs and your team's existing skills, very
different architectures may be best. I can help you figure this out so that
we're productive very fast yet produce good and maintainable code from the
get-go.

Otherwise, I'm good at C#/.NET, JavaScript, TypeScript, Java, Scala, C++ and
Python.

Contact info on [http://superset.eu](http://superset.eu).

------
gauravgupta
SEEKING WORK - New Delhi (India), Remote

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, Javascript, Backbone.js, jQuery, MongoDB, AWS

Resume: [http://www.gauravgupta.in](http://www.gauravgupta.in) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gauravgupta123](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gauravgupta123)
Email: gauravgupta123@gmail.com

I have over 7 years of work experience in developing and maintaining large and
scalable Web 2.0 applications end-to-end (Conceptualization, Design/UI,
Backend and Frontend Coding, Deployment, Server Management, Uptime,
Performance, Scalability etc.). People like to call me a "full stack"
developer. I have worked for several top-notch web companies in India
including Slideshare-LinkedIn, Naukri.com, Educomp, Tata Institute of
Fundamental Research etc.

------
mishmax
SEEKING WORK - SV Bay Area and Calgary, AB or REMOTE

We're ex-PMs and SDEs who previously worked for Amazon.com, Yahoo!, nVidia,
and Microsoft.

We love taking products from idea to launch, but can also augment existing
development teams with more development and product management expertise.

Stuff we're good at: iOS and Android native or hybrid apps, Hadoop, Ruby on
Rails, Node.js, Sinatra, D3.js.

We also have expertise in healthcare apps. You can see some of our work at
[http://www.pixineers.com/custom-solutions](http://www.pixineers.com/custom-
solutions),
[http://www.pixineers.com/portfolio/](http://www.pixineers.com/portfolio/),
and [http://www.snapdx.co](http://www.snapdx.co).

Email info 'at' pixineers 'dot' com.

------
desmondmonster
SEEKING WORK - NYC, local or remote

Hi. I'm Desmond, a former accountant and erstwhile jazz musician who's been
composing on computers for the last five years. I specialize in web and mobile
development and have worked at companies big and small in sectors onerous and
esoteric. I can help YOUR engineering team move faster or turn YOUR idea into
an actual product that people will use. Have a business that's lost in Excel
or buried under mountains of data? We can work together to straighten things
out and get you the intelligence you need.

Or, if you really want, I could handwire a tube hifi and we can discuss the
merits of a trikonasana.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, iOS (obj-c and Swift), Postgres, Redis,
Elasticsearch, Rabbitmq, server provisioning/administration, and soldering
iron!

desmond [at] crevalle.io

------
thegrif
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Onsite in New Jersey or NYC - Product Design and
Emerging Tech

Since October 2012 I have been running a startup incubator and innovation lab
within IEEE. In its first two years the program has delivered patent pending
intellectual property, a pair of breakthrough product platforms, and countless
incremental enhancements throughout the IEEE user experience and business
architecture.

How can I help you? -Product design and development -Expertise in emerging
tech (machine learning, computer vision, cloud computing) -Experience in
early-stage ventures and financing -Bullpen of awesome, highly specialized
business and technical consultants

Check me out at
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin](http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin)

You may also email me at tom+hn@thegrif.net.

:) :)

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK — Remote in Princeton, NJ or on-site in NYC if necessary

\----

Hi, I'm Julius! I do freelance iOS development for startups and local small
businesses.

\- I work mostly in Objective-C with some Swift these days. I also do Python,
Ruby, C/C++.

\- I've been programming for almost 10 years now. iOS since 2008.

\- I have some light experience in backend & web front end development (see
RunSwift)

\- I have a strong design sense

\- I come from a family of small business owners; I'm much more interested in
you making more money than SV silliness

Before starting freelancing, I worked for Fitocracy
([https://www.fitocracy.com/](https://www.fitocracy.com/)) where I developed
their iOS apps (Workout + Food tracking) for 2.5 years. Before that, I worked
for an app development agency in New Jersey making conference circuit demo
apps for Big Pharma companies like BMS and Pfizer, where my responsibilities
were leading the mobile development team as well as traveling frequently to
provide on-site support at various conferences in an array of different
countries. That was fun! A long time ago, I taught myself to code writing
homebrew programs for the Sony PSP. Great memories.

In my free time I work on RunSwift
([http://runswiftlang.com/](http://runswiftlang.com/)) and tweet about things
that interest me
([https://twitter.com/jparishy](https://twitter.com/jparishy)).

I'm very friendly and flexible. I'd be happy to simply chat about your project
and give advice. If we're on the same page and I think I can help you with
your project, great! We can go from there.

Here's my website: [http://juliusparishy.com/](http://juliusparishy.com/) And
my email: hello@juliusparishy.com

I hope to hear about some of your awesome projects soon!

-jp

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

Buzzwords: 8 years of full-stack development experience. Recent professional
experience with Rails, AngularJS, Backbone, Android, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Heroku. Personal experience with Swift/Obj-C, Node.js, Go, MongoDB.

I recently made the switch to freelance after working for a prominent
Rails/mobile dev shop. What I can do for you: iterative development, testing,
and deployment in any of the above technologies. I'm friendly, good at self-
managing, and happy to work alone or augment an existing team. These days, I'd
prefer to work on iOS projects, but I'd also be happy to build you a web app /
API instead.

Email: kris at kriskelly.me

Github: [https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

------
alakin
SEEKING WORK - Node.js, Rails, Angular | Remote or San Francisco

LinkedIn profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/antonlakin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/antonlakin)

Email: antonlakin (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a full stack engineer. In the past two years i've built several MVPs for
clients and just for fun. Recent in-depth projects i worked on include: online
stores, interest graph ad targeting, and recommendation algorithms.

Core skills:

    
    
      * Node.js, Ruby on Rails, R
      * MYSQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Neo4j
      * Angular, jQury, Bootstrap, D3, Three.js, core CSS and HTML
      * AWS stack, Digital Ocean, Heroku
    

Hobby status: drones + hardware hacking

You can email me if you'd like to discuss a project, want to brainstorm, or
anything else.

Email: antonlakin (at) gmail (dot) com

------
califreze
SEEIKING WORK - Remote or On-Site (Southern California) - Short or Long Term

I'm in need of more professional experience. I have ~10 years of programming
under my belt but mostly as a student.

My professional work consists of 1 year of PHP/Drupal development and 4 months
of Full Stack Rails development. I would prefer working as a Full Stack
Developer.

I am currently looking to work with any of the following: -Redis, Node.JS,
AngularJS, Rails, MongoDB, MySQL

However I am open to anything! I also have quite a bit of Java and C++
experience.

[https://github.com/ericmwalsh/](https://github.com/ericmwalsh/)
[http://www.queriedaway.com/work/](http://www.queriedaway.com/work/)

Email ericmatthewwalsh@gmail.com if interested! Thanks :D

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
ericmarcos
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Barcelona, Spain). Full-stack engineer (Python/Django,
AngularJS). I'm currently working on my own projects
([http://www.dareyoo.com](http://www.dareyoo.com) and others), but I'm willing
to take freelance projects (max 20h per week). I have a MS in Computer Science
by UPC/UTD and 8 years of experience working with web technologies (both
backend and frontend). I learn fast, I work fast, I have good communication
skills, and I deliver good products!

linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eric-
marcos/17/5bb/b10](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eric-marcos/17/5bb/b10)

email: ericmarcos.p@gmail.com

phone: +34 620135269

------
reuven
SEEKING WORK - remote, from Israel

I've been a full-stack Web developer since 1993, when I set up one of the
first 100 Web sites in the world. I've been working as a consultant since
1995. I have extensive experience with Ruby (and Rails), Python, PostgreSQL,
JavaScript, and many other technologies. I have a PhD in Learning Sciences
from Northwestern University; I researched the intersection between online
communities, collaboration, social networks, and agent-based models.

My real value isn't my extensive technological know-how. Rather, it's my
ability to communicate effectively with both technical and non-technical
people, and to turn that communication into business value.

I know how to take business needs and turn them into software, by myself and
with others. I also know how to describe technical issues in terms that
business people can understand, that allow us to make informed decisions. Many
of my clients have used me as a remote, part-time CTO or lead developer.

I also help developers and teams improve their coding and management
practices. I frequently teach in-person courses in Python, Ruby/Rails,
PostgreSQL, and Git to such companies as Apple, Cisco, Freescale, HP, SANDisk,
and VMWare. I also offer online coaching/pairing services to individuals and
teams. I can be your "personal coding trainer," setting goals and meeting
several times each week to ensure that your code and coding improve.

I also write: My first ebook, "Practice Makes Python"
([http://lerner.co.il/practice-makes-python](http://lerner.co.il/practice-
makes-python)), is now available for purchase.

My aim: Long-term, interesting projects with nice people. (Short-term
relationships can also be fine, depending on the work and myschedule.) Bottom
line, I like to speak with and help nice people, and feel privileged that my
work lets me do so. If I can incorporate elements of what I learned doing my
PhD -- an online collaborative platform and social network for agent-based
modelers ([http://modelingcommons.org/](http://modelingcommons.org/)) -- then
that would delight me even more.

If I can be of help to you or your company, contact me at reuven@lerner.co.il,
or on Skype as "reuvenlerner". You can also read more about me at
[http://lerner.co.il/](http://lerner.co.il/) , and on my blog at
[http://blog.lerner.co.il/](http://blog.lerner.co.il/) .

------
errantlinguist
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in Berlin, Germany.

I'm a software developer who's got an academic background in computational
linguistics/NLP and have got experience with information retrieval using e.g.
Lucene as well as state-based dialogue systems for IVR systems. I've also done
general web-application work with the Java EE stack and enjoy using Python for
smaller projects. In the past, I've also done some work with C++. I'd be happy
to hear from people looking for developers for language- or data mining-based
projects.

You can learn more about me and spring to my contact data here:
[http://about.me/errantlinguist](http://about.me/errantlinguist)

------
frevd
SEEKING WORK regularly - REMOTE (originally from Germany).

More than 15 years (yikes) of active development both freelancing and employed
(C# (since 2001), SharePoint (2007/2010/2013), Javascript (the bare metal),
HTML/CSS (all generations and specificly 5/3), PHP (5.4+), unity3d (3+4), SQL,
MQL4/5 (incl. trading) and many more in side projects).

I specialize in reinventing the wheel (as opposed to using frameworks) as well
as in efficiency (high performant yet clear code in a somewhat idealistic
fashion as long as the time allows for it). I perform best on projects having
a defined goal, timeline and budget and allowing me to organize the rest
myself.

Contact: matthias.truxa (a) gmail.com

------
talentcupboard
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote then onsite for 4 days at an event, London

I'm looking for a current student or recent graduate who can build iPhone
apps. Currently collaborating with Pearson on a project for a very simple app
to be produced to Jan 2015.

You'll need a free account first (because the project carries an NDA) which
you can sign up for here:
[http://www.codingcupboard.com/register](http://www.codingcupboard.com/register)

Details & application process here:
[http://www.codingcupboard.com/projects/project/public/?proje...](http://www.codingcupboard.com/projects/project/public/?project_id=597)

------
Paul_Dessert
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (I'm based in Northern California)

Hey HN'ers! I'm here to help you make more money! I'm not looking for a quick
buck, I'm looking for long term working relationships. I've helped companies
like Airbus Defense and Space and Soboba Casino increase their sales leads by
tens of millions of $$$$.

I specialize in building and maintaining income producing technology. This can
be as basic as a new landing page, or a major sales lead system.

I can work on the front end (including graphic design) as well as the backend.

Let's talk! Contact me:

www.pauldessert.com

Javascript, PHP, MySQL, jQuery, HTML5, CSS, CSS3, Adobe Photoshop, UX, UI,
Wireframes, Photoshop to CSS/HTML, Adobe Illustrator

------
Clanan
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Dayton, OH.

I'm a software engineer specializing in computational modeling and scientific
applications. I also do full-stack web dev.

RECENT PROJECT : Co-inventor of the Solar Glare Hazard Analysis Tool (SGHAT),
a web app for quickly analyzing glare from PV arrays. SGHAT is required by the
FAA for safety assessments, is used by numerous global construction firms and
consultants, and won a 2013 R&D 100 award. (www.sandia.gov/phlux)

SKILLS : C++, C, Python, NumPy, technical writing, assorted web tech
(Javascript, CSS3, Bootstrap, HTML5, etc.)

BACKGROUND : Master's in computer science, B.S. in chemical engineering.

CONTACT : Cianan[at]simsindustries.com

www.simsindustries.com

------
frankdenbow
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK , Santiago, Chile

StartupThreads ([http://startupthreads.com](http://startupthreads.com))

Promotional Merchandise Marketing

We help companies make high quality apparel and send it to their customers
easily. Have worked with many great companies and just launched our new
dashboard last month.

Looking for a Rails freelancer to help our team build some new features to our
dashboard and API. We care about clean code and value simplicity and
completeness over speed.

Currently based out of Chile but fine with remote workers anywhere.

Stack: Ruby/Rails, CoffeeScript, HTML/CSS, Sidekiq, Postgres, Heroku

Email: support@startupthreads.com with your info / cover letter

------
maverick2k
SEEKING FREELANCER - London

I am an independent developer, looking for someone experienced to finish off
work done in python/app engine/searchly. It is 95% complete. (UK/ideally
London based)

It is a python back end that serves a mobile application developed for iOS,
which I've coded.

The candidate should have the following skills:

\- Urban airship (push notifications) \- Python/Django (server code) \-
Elastic Search/searchly (search algorithms) \- Google App engine. (cloud
service that will be used)

Your role will be to help me integrate both; I will provide the api
documentation to guide you.

This is a short project and should take 1 or 2 days to do.

Please contact me at sam@picknchoose.me if interested

------
qute
SEEKING WORK - Designer/Computer Scientist

Location: London (UK) or Berlin (Germany)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

Technologies: JavaScript (jQuery, AJAX), PHP, Python | Wordpress, Contao |
MySQL, PostgreSQL | Git | Adobe Creative Suite

GitHub: [https://github.com/qutebits/](https://github.com/qutebits/)

Resume: Generated on my GitHub, link -
[https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_exa...](https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_example.pdf?raw=true)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

------
lipeno
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I help companies reach their business goals by combining web development and
marketing.

Besides making and maintaining web apps with Ruby and Javascript I also do
marketing services like managing and optimizing your web site conversion rate,
on-boarding process and lifecycle email campaigns.

I'm a Javascript, AngularJS and Ruby on Rails expert with 8 years of
experience developing web apps.

My site: [http://www.andrejdragisic.com/](http://www.andrejdragisic.com/)
Github: [https://github.com/lipeno](https://github.com/lipeno) Email:
andrejdragisic (at) gmail (dot) com

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Thailand 10 years experience across a mixture of
Infrastructure setup/maintenance/support plus web application architecture and
development.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via stephen (dot) reay (at) me (dot) com

------
eli
SEEKING FREELANCER - Writer/Editor - Washington, DC or Remote

Industry Dive, a mobile-focused digital B2B publisher, seeks freelance writers
to provide articles for our rapidly growing suite of products. We regularly
seek subject matter experts in a variety of business fields, including
utilities, health care, education and retail. Pay varies according to
assignment -- we need help with everything from daily briefs to long feature
takeouts. This is not a job for beginners or generalists -- we need you to
know your business field. If interested, send resume, links and writing
samples to jobs@industrydive.com.

------
ninthpath
SEEKING WORK: Remote (preferably), SF Bay Area - 1/2 meetings a week is OK

I’m an IOS developer looking for full or part time work. I can also do some
Python scripting.

Recent work:
[http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211](http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211)

Learn Chinese - a travel phrasebook app. I did all the design, ux, and coding
myself.

Old side project: [http://www.shirtfighter.com](http://www.shirtfighter.com)

Vote for the funniest shirt. It’s like Facemash in the “Social Network” movie,
but for t-shirts. Tech stack used: Rails, Heroku, AWS, HTML, CSS, Javascript,
jQuery

Contact: dev@ninthpath.com

------
lukestevens
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote, anywhere.

I'm bootstrapping an analytics Rails app and need someone to knock over the
last ~100 hours or so. Budget is tight so open to anyone, anywhere :) You'll
be implementing dashboards, widgets, billing etc.

It's a Rails 4/MongoDB app with jQuery on the frontend, so I'm after someone
more backend focused (& with some devops skills ideally). I've done all the
HTML/CSS & have plenty of docs to help you get up to speed quickly. If you're
reliable, available, and affordable, please get in touch :D Email ldstevens at
gmail dot com. Thanks!

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK: Toronto or remote (freelancer or full-time)

Seasoned marketing writer, technical writer, editor and blogger with broad and
deep experience in business writing, a deft touch with copy that sells, and a
strong understanding of Web 2.0 and social media.

Specialties:Experience with writing sales copy, Web copy, one-to-one
communications, ghostwriting, and other types of documents.

My core competencies include Web 2.0, social media, Internet marketing, open-
source software in business, bootstrapping.

[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jonathanacohen2008/](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jonathanacohen2008/)

------
ryanjanvier
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX | Front End Dev | Full Stack | 12 years of experience.

Skills: UI/UX designer, front end developer, full stack developer. Proficient
in crafting stunning UI's for web and mobile. HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Nodejs,
Express, Angular, mongoDB, Bootstrap, php, mySQL, wordpress.

[http://www.dribbble.com/ryanjanvier](http://www.dribbble.com/ryanjanvier)

[http://www.angel.co/ryan-janvier](http://www.angel.co/ryan-janvier)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanjanvier](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanjanvier)

r[at]liquidtrends.com

------
foxpc
SEEKING WORK - remote (Europe timezones), maybe relocate after some time

Mostly a PHP developer (4+ years). Do decent work with JS, HTML, CSS. Have a
bachelor's degree in Computer Engineering so learning new languages is not a
problem (already have some knowledge of Python, Go, Java). I also have
experience with Git, have some knowledge about Linux.

I like spending time on own projects (we can discuss those privately, or maybe
see one in my submission history?).

Mostly interested in doing _interesting projects_ that may not even include
programming 100% (maybe it could also be 0%?).

Feel free to contact me andrius.se.v @@@@ gmail.com.

------
eolebe
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC, Senior iOS developer with strong UI expertise.

We are a mobile commerce company developing a UI intensive shopping tool.
Ideally looking for someone to work from our office in Soho, but remote is OK
if skills are superb with name brand tech experience.

The project is a consumer application needing additional functionality, 3-4
screens, social integrations and UI polish ahead of launch. We work
collaboratively, using Trello and Github, meeting/updating/pushing daily and
utilizing our own APIs. Back end is Node, Mongo.

If interested, please email CV and links to your work to jobs@ree.la.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, Washington DC

Available for remote work.

Breue is where products and technologies ferment:
[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

I'm offering an experimental MVP service, where I build you an MVP, well more
of a minimal lovable product for a flat $5K and ship in 40 days.

I'm also doing some more advanced projects:
[http://www.zachvanness.com/nanobird_relevancy_engine.pdf](http://www.zachvanness.com/nanobird_relevancy_engine.pdf)

Stack used: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS

Portfolio and CV will be shared upon request.

My email zach [at] breue [dot] com

------
domador
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Yes, I'd prefer remote work

Technologies: Xojo (Real Basic), Ruby, C, PHP, shell scripting. Currently
working on adding AngularJS and Javascript to this set (with others to
follow).

Resume: [http://linkd.in/Rawh7G](http://linkd.in/Rawh7G)

Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

I've most recently worked as a self-employed developer and as an IT
consultant, but would love to join a startup or an established company. I've
worked primarily as a desktop software developer, but am currently retooling
to strengthen my web development skills using currently popular frameworks.

------
morgante
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE (New York offices)

We're always looking for experienced developers to augment our team and
improve our feature velocity.

Stack: Node, Python, PHP, MySQL, Redis, Docker (SOA)

At Cafe, we're building tools for scalable storytelling: we're improving the
quality of writing on the internet through technology. With great publishing
tools (our CMS is awesome) and sophisticated analytics (we're building systems
which crawl the social graph to discover the appropriate audience for every
story), we're helping great writers to reach massive audiences.

Email morgante@cafe.com if interested.

~~~
wagnermatos
Hello,

My name is Wagner Matos and I’m a Node, Rails, PHP, MongoDB, SQL, AngularJS
developer with plenty of experience developing web apps and websites.

You can check my unfinished portfolio here: wagnermatos.com

My latest projects were: smarrtepos.com (WordPress ecommence with WooCommerce)
and this Node/MongoDB app:
[https://188.226.188.114:1337](https://188.226.188.114:1337) (Login: Demo,
Pass: Demo1234)

Drop me a line if you have something I could help you with.

Kind regards Wagner

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - UK - Remote

* [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io) *

Stack: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, coffeescript, gulp, grunt, node,
sass, less, angular, MEAN stack etc.

Projects posted here: sike, tyto, progre(c)ss, whirl.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Remote ideal. Check out my
code/site and hopefully hear from you!

------
whimful
SEEKING WORK - Rails / AngularJS, Full Team, New Zealand (remote)

Approach: Agile + strong Design/UX focus

Experience: \- open-source: [https://loom.io](https://loom.io) ,
[http://cobudget.co](http://cobudget.co) \- commercial: range from large
global property portals, to auto-mechanics SaaS tools, to a national public
space monitoring platform.

We're interested in medium to large scale contracts, and can put together a
team of intermediate/ senior devs + designers to best suit your project.

Contact: mix at enspiral dot com

~~~
whimful
apologies, DNS hickup, try www.loomio.org

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - San Francisco or Remote

UI/UX Designer & Frontend Developer with a penchant for designing and building
clean, responsive layouts using a mix of HTML/SCSS + Compass, and JS. Also
have varying experience with Coffeescript, Ruby/Rails, nodeJS/Express, and
setting up and/or optimizing AWS/Linux server environments.

Company portfolio at [http://atomidesign.com](http://atomidesign.com) \- more
recent projects are non-publishable/public by contract and available upon
request.

Contact: rob@atomidesign.com

------
pkaler
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Vancouver, BC)

iOS Development

I have been building iOS Apps since 2008. I'm also a Ruby/Rails developer. I
have been writing code for more than 15 years now. I have built and managed
teams.

Github: [http://github.com/kaler](http://github.com/kaler)

LinkedIn: [http://ca.linkedin.com/in/kaler](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/kaler)

Website: [http://parveenkaler.com](http://parveenkaler.com)

[http://www.smartfulstudios.com](http://www.smartfulstudios.com)

Contact: pk@smartfulstudios.com

------
azrealus
SEEKING WORK - remote - prefer 20-25hrs/wk

Hi guys! I'm a US & Polish developer (33yrs old). I've been developing for the
last 14 year. I'm currently located in Ithaca NY around 4 hours from NYC. I
work on my own projects but I also enjoy work on MVPs and helping startups.

Prefer: JavaScript, Node.js, Backbone.js, Angular, React, Mobile with
PhoneGap, Ionic Framework

Stack: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/CoffeeScript, HTML/CSS, Mongo, Redis, Postgres,
Heroku, AWS (EC2, SNS, S3, SES)

Github: [http://github.com/mkuklis](http://github.com/mkuklis)

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK, consulting ONLY (part time or contract)

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower), SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), AWS
(Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end, back-end, junior
product management

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work.

------
cpursley

      SEEKING WORK
    
      Location: Atlanta, Georgia
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Not immediately, but perhaps for the right company
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Grape, JS/CoffeeScript, Angular, CSS/SASS/STYLUS
      Interests: Solving UX & UI problems; migrating monolithic Rails applications to
      Rails & Angular; partnering with early-stage entrepreneurs to build their (MVP).
      Résumé/CV: https://resume.creddle.io/resume/fa3uh2491uj
      Email: in profile & linked résumé

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a front end developer based in the UK. I'm extremely proficient in
HTML(5), CSS(3), JS (Backbone, Angular, Knockout), jQuery, LESS, SASS,
Bootstrap etc

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft which results in
high quality applications with a great UI/UX.

I pride myself on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
mrben
SEEKING WORK - Remote / London, UK

Experienced Python/Django developer (~6 years). I love Linux, Macs, the
command line, web standards, open source, learning new things and doing things
the right way.

Have worked on many projects within the music industry if that's your bag.

I work with:

* Python * Django * Django Rest Framework * Postgres * Debian/Ubuntu * Celery * RabbitMQ

Available immediately for 2-3 days a week.

[https://codekitchen.io/](https://codekitchen.io/)
[http://mrben.co.uk/](http://mrben.co.uk/)

------
zonzo
SEEKING WORK - Toronto (part time - evening/weeknds - remote)

Frontend GUI stuff. Java (Swing/GWT/Android). Javascript (Jquery). Python
(pyjs,pythonjs), Ocaml (js_of_ocaml).

Program in OO (MVC) or functional style. unit testing if requested.

Can also write small games (Android/HTML5) using above technologies.

Also do backend stuff - SQL and NoSQL (key-value databases) for websites. Data
analysis (in numpy/SQL). Web scraping (python).

Contact me at zumbai@hushmail.com

Prefer work at fixed project price. (e.g. $2000 for small Android game built
etc), though hourly OK at $40 per hour.

------
kylechalmers
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, Il - Remote or local

Kyle Chalmers, Front-end Developer & Graphic Designer

[http://kylechalmers.me](http://kylechalmers.me)

I'm new to free-lancing and I am looking for work to build my network and my
portfolio.

I have experience in the following technologies, from most experienced to
least: Html5 & CSS3 - WordPress - Adobe Creative Suite - Twitter Boostrap -
jQuery - PHP - JavaScript - MySQL - ZURB Foundation - OctoPress - Haml -
Jinja2 - Flask - Adobe Flash

Please view my website for more information.

Email: kyle at kylechalmers.me

------
jPaolantonio
SEEKING FREELANCER -- Remote or NYC

Mobile engineer (Mostly iOS, but also Android) looking for part time work
(15-25 hours/week). I love working on mobile and looking to experiment with
different types of work and people. Preferably helping a startup build out a
mobile client.

Email: jamespaolantonio (@) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/jPaolantonio](https://github.com/jPaolantonio)

Resume: [http://jpaol.co/Resume-jamespaolantonio.pdf](http://jpaol.co/Resume-
jamespaolantonio.pdf)

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

If you need design, javascript, node.js, angular.js, react.js or phonegap work
done we're the ones you want. Our focus is on user facing applications with
high interactivity components. We also work on digital strategy, mvps, social
media, growth hacking and branding.

We're a trio of professionals based in Silicon Valley. We deliver products and
solutions on time and on budget. Contact us for a quote.

[http://www.r3dm.com/](http://www.r3dm.com/)

------
th0br0
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin area (Germany). I'm an Android & Scala
developer based in Berlin, Germany. I love working on both the client &
backend side, preferably using Scala for the latter. Recently, I've enjoyed
setting up a Hadoop pipeline for processing analytics using Scalding but have
also done a fair amount of iOS->Android ports in the past. If you're looking
for developers for all kinds of Scala projects - give me a shout! :)

Email: contact@tangible-it.de

------
ssharp
SEEKING WORK - Cleveland, Ohio

I'm a marketer with a coding background and am eager to learn about any
interesting online marketing help you need. Freeland only. My main areas of
focus are in marketing analytics, A/B testing, and email marketing, but I can
also help in other areas like SEO and paid search. Fluent in HTML, CSS,
Javascript, jQuery, PHP, SQL.

Email is in my HN profile

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/scottsharp](http://www.linkedin.com/in/scottsharp)

------
colmtroy
SEEKING WORK - Dublin, Ireland - Remote preferred.

We're a new 2 person agency based in Dublin who specialise in top class user
interface design and frontend engineering. We're also experts in delivering
WordPress to Government and Enterprise clients. We've got 20 years combined
experience delivering top quality web apps.

www.madeincontext.com

We're available to work on large scale frontend engineering projects and we
can help get your MVP off the ground. Get in touch at info@madeincontext.com

------
eagsalazar2
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF (downtown) or Remote Very short term (this week),
Android to complete a prototype. This prototype is partly done we just need to
add a few features and fix a few bugs. This is small but the client is super
cool and the existing codebase isn't bad to work with since it is small and
implemented pretty sanely. If you have solid Android experience and have some
time the next few days, send me an email. Email: steve@substantial.com

------
keraj
SEEKING WORK, in London or remote within daylight work hours

Technologies: C#/.NET, Python, Javascript

Linkedin: [http://tinyurl.com/kseq69j](http://tinyurl.com/kseq69j) (has link
to github)

Email: ac.ikswokroip@keraj reversed

Web developer. I've done some of my best work as prototypes and internal
proof-of-concepts. Would love to do something related to energy efficiency,
transport, or sustainability: smart meters and devices, transport software,
renewable energy, etc.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Brisbane, Australia)

I've worked with a large range of technologies, and feel comfortable with
setting up any complex application par excellence.

Keywords: Javascript, Frontend, Backend, Databases(Mongo, Postgres, Mysql,
Redis, Memcache), Ruby, Python, Devops, Marketing, UX

Github: [https://github.com/thomasdavis](https://github.com/thomasdavis)

Portfolio: [http://thomasdav.is](http://thomasdav.is)

Email: thomasalwyndavis@gmail.com

------
giis
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

We are looking for a front-end-dev with background like
nodejs,express,socket.io,python & familiarity with terminal emulators. It will
be project allocated in monthly phases (So that we can manage the budget!).

If you are interested, please drop me mail with your github/SO profile to
lakshmipathi.g@giis.co.in

note : Our small budget will be around 250usd-500usd based the task per month.
So If you are looking for bigger project with higher pay,please ignore this.

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Seeking: Part Time (<25 hours a week), prepared to increase time eventually
for ongoing projects. The more of a challenge it is, the more motivated I am
to dig deeper.

Location: Germany, Working Remote only.

Contact: admin@kidsil.net

------
DrMonkey
SEEKING WORK - Remote, part-time (Paris, France)

iOS engineer with 4 years of experience. Also quite a lot of experience with
building and scaling backend systems, analyzing data and designing user
interfaces.

Keywords: Objective-C, Swift, Java, Ruby, PHP, C, PostgreSQL, Nginx, Akka,
Redis, Laravel, Ruby on Rails, Hadoop, Hive, Presto, Photoshop, Sketch.

Portfolio: [http://maximebornemann.com](http://maximebornemann.com) Email:
contact@maximebornemann.com

------
incontrol
SEEKING WORK - Remote. I can work in any time zone if required. I'm located in
Europe and I provide an invoice.

I'm software engineer with over 8 years' expert experience of client-side
technologies.

Contact me - [http://bit.ly/Emberjs](http://bit.ly/Emberjs)

ECMAScript/JavaScript, Ember.js, Node.js. I'm also interested in Ruby, RoR,
Sinatra, MongoDB or Swift however I have no working experience in these areas.

------
ArturSoler
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Barcelona, Spain. I can also travel around Europe.

Hi! I'm an experienced Scala developer. Usually I'm focused on backend systems
but I can also be productive in other areas of software development.

Libraries and frameworks: Akka, Spray, Play, Slick, ScalaTest, SBT.

Databases: Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, ElasticSearch.

Email: artur@artursoler.com

CV:
[http://artursoler.com/artursoler.pdf](http://artursoler.com/artursoler.pdf)

Looking forward to hearing of you!

Artur

------
objectobject
SEEKING WORK - London or remote

I'm a back end web dev with 5 years experience, focused on Python, Django, and
plain SQL. I'm proficient with Javascript, JQuery, AWS, and ansible, and am
fairly comfortable with numerical computing (NumPy/Matlab) from a degree in
Physics. I enjoy working on useful tools and APIs.

[https://github.com/MatMoore](https://github.com/MatMoore)

Contact: mat [at] mooresoftware.co.uk

------
akhil_oneshopio
SEEKING FREELANCER - London,UK - No Remote I'm building
[http://oneshop.io](http://oneshop.io) from Google Campus, London and am
looking for a full-stack software engineer with an expertise in building large
JS heavy apps. Our current stack is - Python(Flask) + CoffeeScript +
Postgresql If Interested, please email me on akhil@oneshop.io with your Github
account.

------
allbombs
SEEKING FREELANCER - Vancouver preferred, open to exceptional remote
developer. ([http://promo.co](http://promo.co))

Android Developer

Want to visit Vancouver? This could be your chance. We need some help getting
the android version of our iphone application built. Promo is a mobile first
marketing tool for smb's. Shopify meets mailchimp with distribution channels.

No agencies or dev shops please.

Email: kenny@viralfoundry.com

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Freelance Android and iOS, Portland Oregon

Over 20 years industry experience from design, development, architecture, QA
and product support. Front-end and back-end development. Java, C#,
Objective-C, Xamarin, C/C++, Parse.com, UX

Portfolio:

Garage 529 Android - J Allard's company (xbox 360) Anti bike theft app.

Nike + Running - Nike's premier running application.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusg...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusgps&hl=en)

Nike + Vertical -- Mobile/Google Glass prototype for hands-free help with
rock-climbing.

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App –
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/economist-world-in-
figures/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/economist-world-in-
figures/id438709514?mt=8)

Caller Dashboard – (Android Tablet, Android Phone, Ultrabook) link:
[http://www.thugdesign.com/projects](http://www.thugdesign.com/projects)

Vapp (Veteran's Application) Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.omf.vapp](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.omf.vapp)

Ease into 5K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.c25k&hl=en)

Bridge to 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.b210k&hl=en)

Ease into 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.ei10k&hl=en)

Walk There iOS App – Live walking tour application. Article:
[http://blog.oregonlive.com/my-
portland/2011/09/metro_and_kai...](http://blog.oregonlive.com/my-
portland/2011/09/metro_and_kaiser_permanente_launch_free_walk_there_iphone_app.html)

email at csgatekeeper [at] gmail dot com

------
dyadic
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, Nomad (British, currently based in Buenos Aires)

Tech: Clojure, Scala, Javascript, Java

My usual focus is in back end functional programming, architecting systems and
RESTful API design.

You can find out more about me and what I can do for you from my website,
where you'll also find links to my résumé, github, twitter, etc and a way to
contact me.

[http://danmidwood.com](http://danmidwood.com)

------
mitchnick
SEEKING WORK - United States - REMOTE

My name is Mitch and I build amazing things quickly. I'm a full stack
developer who builds web applications in Ruby, with a preference for Ruby on
Rails. I can build and deploy your whole project myself or work as part of a
larger team. See my portfolio for more information and contact details.

Portfolio: [http://mnwebdev.com](http://mnwebdev.com)

------
thermal
SEEKING WORK, South East UK, Remote.

I am a ruby and javascript developer with over a decade or experience. I can
take a project from the initial planning stages right through to doing
maintenance on an existing code base.

Whether you are looking for a single developer or a whole team to complete
your project I can help.

[http://www.p3d.co.uk](http://www.p3d.co.uk) paul@p3d.co.uk phone: +44 (0)
7584 428 815

------
knoxzin1
SEEKING WORK - Brazil - Remote

Technologies: HTML, CSS(less, sass), Javascript (jquery, angular, backbone,
node), php (codeigniter, laravel), mysql

Resume: [http://br.linkedin.com/pub/rodrigo-
assis/72/65/27b/](http://br.linkedin.com/pub/rodrigo-assis/72/65/27b/)

Github: [https://github.com/knoxzin1](https://github.com/knoxzin1)

------
inc
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Downtown Los Angeles)

Me: Full-stack generalist seeking remote development work. I work fast with
any platform/stack. I communicate via email. No phone calls/skype.

You: You need something amazing built yesterday, you don't have time for BS.

Resume:
[http://lonedynamics.com/lalone.pdf](http://lonedynamics.com/lalone.pdf)

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote, or London/UK.

I'm a generalist software engineer with experience across server, web and
mobile platforms.

Technologies: Clojure, Ruby, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js),
Java, Android, iOS, PhoneGap, Python, AWS, MySQL, Cassandra, MongoDB, CouchDB,
Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
weishigoname
SEEK WORK - Remote I am a full-stack software developer, worked on Linux
kernel for more than 4 years, develop embedded device, like router, switch, so
the most experience of Linux kernel for me is TCP/IP stack, and driver, I have
extensive experience with C, my githup account name: helloweishi
email:weishigoname@hotmail.com

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Python: Django, Tornado, flask, Sqlalchemy

Node.js: express, ejs, sequelize

JS: Backbone.js, jQuery

First week for free to see if we're a good fit. ccarpenterg@gmail.com

[https://github.com/ccarpenterg](https://github.com/ccarpenterg)

[http://cl.linkedin.com/in/ccarpenterg/](http://cl.linkedin.com/in/ccarpenterg/)

------
jerrythompson
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE, New York City, Raleigh NC, Los Angeles Area

We're looking to supplement our team with individuals who strive to solve
problems, self-starters, and can think at scale.

\- Mobile Developer - Android

\- Mobile Developer - iOS

\- MySQL DBA

\- Web Developer - Frontend

All positions have possibility for FT.

To apply: [http://jobs.woven.com/apply](http://jobs.woven.com/apply)

------
arohner
SEEKING WORK - remote, Austin, TX

I fix things.

Skills:

\- I'm a Clojure expert, using since 2009. I have commits in many major
libraries, I've talked at Clojure/West twice. I've run 3 SaaS companies on
Clojure stacks, including Om & Clojurescript.

\- technical marketing

\- SaaS operations (CI/CD, linux performance benchmarking & optimization)

\- AWS

\- customer development

\- frontend code (but I'm not a designer!)

\- Apple Swift

------
speeder
SEEKING WORK

Location: São Paulo - Brazil

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Yes!!

Technologies: Lua and C are my specialties (I even teach that), I also like
C++, C#, Obj-C and I know some Android Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner)

Lastest work: www.kidoteca.com

Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK: Remote/onsite

I mostly work with couchdb/couchdb-lucene,openresty and nodejs.

My stackoverflow profile is : [http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-
jiwan-sharma](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-sharma)

you can reach me at akshatjiwan@gmail.com

------
whatthemick
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Copenhagen, Denmark

Full-stack developer with focus on single page apps and node.js

Experience with building startup products and implementing tracking.

Love building "elegant", maintainable, robust and well-tested applications.

Postgres/MySQL rather than NoSQL (i'm also a Sequelize maintainer)

Email: maker@mhansen.io

GitHub: github.com/mickhansen

------
smogg
SEEKING WORK - remote

UX & Front-end

~4 years of experience, bunch of happy client, achieved +20% click-through
increase for last client yada, yada, yada...

Email at hello@oskar.io or schedule a call right away:
[https://calendly.com/oskar](https://calendly.com/oskar) and lets have a chat

------
kivihiinlane
SEEKING WORK - Tallinn, Estonia EU - Remote

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, JS

My biggest projects include js/AJAX based picture frame ordering application,
vehicle trading portal and culture events portal. At work, I'm also involved
in custom build centralized CMS.

Email: kivihiinlane [at] gmail [dot] com

------
thirdknife
SEEKING WORK - remote Full stack Web developer with 5 years experience.
Recently worked on UX/UI intensive work. REST API architect and workflow
designs. My portfolio : http:thirdknife.github.io Email :
shakeel(dot)shafique(at)gmail(dot)com

------
thehappycoder
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Germany or Estonia Senior full-stack web developer
(java, scala, ruby) with focus on quality and self-motivation.

thehappycoder@gmail.com [http://cleancode.co](http://cleancode.co)

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
danielramteke
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in New York City (NYC). Long or short term.

iOS app development. Can also help out with your Rails, Python or Java
backend, but that's not my focus currently.

danramteke.com linkedin.com/in/danielramteke

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects.
[http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to email at
nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com

------
a1017
SEEKING WORK - SF or remote

Advanced Data Visualization and Machine Learning Consulting Services

* Data visualization

* Machine learning proof of concept projects

* Fullstack web engineering

Brandon

[http://a1017.co](http://a1017.co)

------
frontsideair
SEEKING WORK - Ankara, Turkey or Remote

Newly graduated full-stack developer

Skills: Python, Flask, Javscript, HTML, CSS

Porfolio: [https://6nok.org](https://6nok.org)

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORK: NYC or Remote

Experienced Rails developer:
[https://colinabartlett.com](https://colinabartlett.com)

------
webjac
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

I'm a UX designer and frontend developer with solid knowledge of WordPress,
CSS, HTML and PHP. Also a little JS.

Contact me - webjac.com

------
ericthegoodking
[SEEKING WORK] Remote

Full Stack Engineer

Technologies.

\- Angular Js

\- Rails

-Resume/CV: ericthegoodking[@]gmail.com

------
marklit
SEEKING WORK, based in Estonia (GMT + 3) half the year and the rest in London,
Remote Projects Only.

I've' been contracting for Google for the past six months. I wrote the backend
and the data tools for Google's
[http://consumerbarometer.com/en/](http://consumerbarometer.com/en/)

I'm a full stack developer with 12+ years of professional experience.

I write a tech blog which sees a few thousand readers a day:
[http://tech.marksblogg.com/](http://tech.marksblogg.com/)

I've done both back- and frontend work for BAA (projects for Heathrow,
Stansted and Gatwick Airports), Bank of America Merrill Lynch, Blackberry,
Bloomberg, British Telecom, Danone, Financial Times, Ford, Google, ITV, Krispy
Kreme, Nectar, News International (now News UK), PricewaterhouseCoopers, Pizza
Hut, Royal Bank of Scotland, Royal Mail, T-Mobile, UKTV, Vertu (Nokia
subsidiary at the time), Williams Formula 1 Team and Xerox.

I specialise in Python, Django, Go, Postgres, Hadoop, Spark, Elasticsearch,
Solr, Celery, RabbitMQ, ffmpeg, Google App Engine, Google Compute Engine,
Amazon EC2, Cloudfront, S3, Linode, Digital Ocean, Capistrano, Rubber, Fabric,
Jenkins, HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, Yeoman, Grunt, Bower, HTML5, AngularJS,
backbone.js, D3, RESTful API design. I'm a big believer in test-driven
development.

My email address is at the top of my CV:
[http://www.marksblogg.com/cv](http://www.marksblogg.com/cv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marklitwintschik](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marklitwintschik)

I hold both a Canadian and a British passport.

------
mc_hammer
SEEKING WORK - remote - prefer 30hrs/wk max

Hi guys! I'm a US developer (33yrs old), been developing for 20 years now and
am semi-retired in Asia! I'm having trouble finding a gig that will accept my
remoteness, I am still a US citizen so that should make the paperwork easy. I
want to keep my hours to 30/week, and can go more but not every week.

Prefer: Go, QML, PHP, NodeJS, C#, Laravel, ReactJS, SQL, game development,
front or backend dev

Stack:

Backend: Node, C#, C++, PHP, Perl, Javascript, SQL, some Python, Drupal, Any
PHP, some rails, Meteor, some Mongo, shell scripting, LUA and openresty,
Visual Basic

Frontend: jQuery, YUI, Angular, React, Meteor, various gaming frameworks, QML,
win32

Need an expert level developer, debugger, and scalability engineer? Or a fast
UI and MVP designer? Please drop me a line.

jg [undrscore] work [at] kify [dot] com

------
osenar
SEEKING WORK

Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: Responsive Design, HTML5, Jade, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript,
jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new. My
portfolio is small, but I want to make it stronger and build up some great
relationships and long-term collaborations. Worked on many projects in course
of four years. Have great experience in HTML and CSS, web designing and
protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel.
Willing to work full time or project based.

My key strengths include: \- designing branding of company from scratch

\- building web projects from top to bottom, user experience

\- wireframing

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume: available on request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

